# Anybody Fancy A New Old Stock 7T32 ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

If so, check out eBay item # 310302392843. It's a N.O.S. with tags 7T32-7C60 (a.k.a. SDWB21P1). Good price @ 65 Euros.










Don't worry that it's on eBay Italy. :fear: I can vouch for the seller 'fcmil' personally. :thumbsup:

I've bought a couple of Yemas (both N.O.S.) from Sandro myself - condition was better than his superb photography !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

My bad - it's not a 'Buy-it-Now' (*Compralo Subito*), but a normal 7-Day eBay auction listing. Sorry, Guys. :blush:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Haha, this always happens AFTER I kill my searches.

I'd jump, but I have already sunk mucho $ into my Steinhart money pit (just bought another, yes, another strap for it, this time a PVD mesh).  Not to mention the $1200 I've put into my car before taking it to the track this weekend. :sly:

Also, the chrono sweep seconds and minutes look a wee bit off center. Easily remedied, I know.

I CAN vouch for *how much fun and practical 7T32s are* (I have two) ... a chrono for timing your coffee bean grinding, alarm to get up in time to grind (and easier to "snooze" with than other alarm watches; just advance the alarm five clicks with the 7 o'clock pusher) and* superb Seiko timekeeping quality*. What's not to like? -- BTW, he rated it "New without tags," but I see a tag. :hi:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice Seiko for sure but I can't read the damm white dials/white hands combo anymore


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

i have the same prob;em reading the white dial on my tag sel. whish i had got a black face instead


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If so, check out eBay item # 310302392843. It's a N.O.S. with tags 7T32-7C60 (a.k.a. SDWB21P1). Good price @ 65 Euros.


Nice to see someone picked up that little bargain (for 65 Euros). :thumbsup: .... See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310302392843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3929wt_934


----------

